

Dumbo Corp's Dumbest and Most Dangerous Startup Financing - joefaris
http://accountalent.com/?p=410

======
debacle
I know companies that have made this mistake. As a small business owner, it's
a very tempting one to make, but it can make things very, very bad for you.

